# Indoor return / supply temperature Delta =14, Head Temp seems low.



## rintintin (Jun 29, 2015)

2006 4 ton 14 SEER R22 Amana Distinctions GSC140481AA<br>R-22 fixed orifice <br><br>Based on the information provided below, can you see anything wrong with the system?  The Indoor Return / Supply Temperature Delta seems low since its only at 14 degrees F.<br><br>Indoor Return air temperature- air temperature entering the indoor coil = 74 F<br>Indoor Supply air temperature- air temperature leaving the indoor coil = 60 F<br>Indoor The wet bulb temperature of the return air = 63 F<br>Indoor Humidity = 55 %<br>Outdoor ambient condenser air entering temperature    = 90 F<br>Outdoor condenser air leaving temperature = 101 F<br><br>Head (RED / high side) pressure = 199 PSIG<br>Head (RED / high side) Saturation Temperature = 102 F<br>Head temperature (Small line at the outdoor unit) = 97 F<br>Suction (BLUE / low side) pressure    = 78 PSIG<br>Suction (BLUE / low side) Saturation Temperature = 46<br>Suction line temperature (Big line at the outdoor unit) = 56 F<br><br>Indoor Return / Supply Temperature Delta = 14 F<br>SuperHeat = 10 F<br>SubCooling = 5 F<br><br>


----------

